

Reccomendations on seting up a 2-sided market - acorella

I&#x27;m thinking of launching a 2 sided market startup. However, as I talk to costumers from both sides, the chicken and egg problem comes up i.e. they all want to see a long list of people from the other side to sign up.<p>What advice do you have to set up such a startup and get the required traction?<p>Thanks!<p>P.S. I&#x27;d be happy to be more specific, but this is my first post &amp; I don&#x27;t know if plugs are welcome.
======
justintocci
typically plugs are not welcome. I'm happy to chat though.

~~~
acorella
Thanks, Justin. Have you ever set up something like this?

